

Robert Martin@RailsConf 09: What Killed Smalltalk Could Kill Ruby, Too [video] - binarray2000
http://blip.tv/file/2089545

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted four days ago. Discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=623823>

